# Looking for INFERTILE HEN



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

We would desperately like to find our pet pigeon (male, capuchine) a companion. The problem is, we don't have the heart to cull eggs and we don't want to breed babies...Catch 22. 

It sounds crazy, but if anyone out there has or knows of a hen (any breed or healthy feral) who just doesn't lay, we would love to adopt or buy her. We can provide a very good home. Please, also, if you know any breeders, ask them if they have an infertile hen? All leads appreciated.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

That would be like a miracle for some pigeon breeders lol!!  

Good luck on finding one!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think it is a very good idea to approach breeders, they would be quick to identify an infertile hen and would have no desireto keep her. It might be a good idea to approach any breeders in your area.

Although rescuers like me (but I am in the UK) have infertile hens, they usually have partners and it is hard to separate them, even when infertile hen has been relegated to "hen on the side)!.

Cynthia


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i have a sweet feral hen,needs alittle work on hand taming but ,she has stood on my finger.let me know.shes free ,if you can pay the shipping and the box for her.im from n.y and have sent pigeons down to cali,and they made it fine.


----------



## Kencentury (Jul 22, 2006)

*Hi*

Hi Pigeontown,

I was wondering where you live because if it's near my vicinity in Wisconsin i might be able to help you find an infertile hen. I know of someone who have 3 but will not ship since he doesn't know how and will not ship since it's quite cold here.


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

Kencentury where in Wisconsin? I'm in Illinois, just outside of chicago, so depending on where you are from its no bit drive at all. I'm also looking for a hen to be my pigeons mate, and if shes infertile thats even better because then i dont have to worry about them making little ones, or egg snatching. Let me know. I'd love to take her off of your hands if you are willing.


----------



## Kencentury (Jul 22, 2006)

*Hi*

Hi There,

I've talked to the person who owns the pigeons and he's okay with it if you come by, but he isn't really sure if the one he think is infertile really infertile since they mated for a month and sperated due to no eggs. He also said that the male was able to find a new hen who's able to lay eggs in 1 week and a half after mating so the hen is alone as of right now and she's pure black. We live in Wausau, WI. I also have an infertile pure brown trumpeter who's already paired up who can't lay for sure since they've been paired up for about a year now and they can't lay so they raise my white homer's eggs. 

If the black hen is like the brown hen then they might both be infertile since they are about the same age, mated 3 days after they no longer squeak, so the owner and i aren't really sure of it. It's free of charge if you come by and pick it up since his loft is still in mendatory fixing. Choice is yours whether you want the hen or not. If either one of you don't pick the hen up by next summer then the owner is going to pair it up and let it raise other babies like my pair does.

Thanks,
Toua


----------



## Kencentury (Jul 22, 2006)

Reply to me on my email at [email protected] or the owner's at [email protected] (we're brothers by the way) since i don't check here very often.

Also if I am on my msn then you can talk to me there. It is as follow: [email protected]

Thanks again,
Toua


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Dear TEEBO, Do you think she is infertile? If not, I would love to take her but we couldn't...If she is definitely not laying, please write back. It would be wonderful!!

Dear KENCENTURY, Your brother's hen sounds perfect, but we cannot get to Wisconsin.

You are both so kind for posting!


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

*Would a dove hen be OK?*

Hi again!

I spoke to our vet about this issue, and he suggested that we consider getting a dove hen. She would be company for Pidge, but they wouldn't be able to breed. Does anyone have a dove hen that needs a home? We are in California for a few weeks more but then will be living in Massachusetts.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

downtownbirdies said:


> Hi again!
> 
> I spoke to our vet about this issue, and he suggested that we consider getting a dove hen. She would be company for Pidge, but they wouldn't be able to breed. Does anyone have a dove hen that needs a home? We are in California for a few weeks more but then will be living in Massachusetts.


I'm sure I do have a dove hen or two or more right now. However, it's generally not a good idea to try to pair a dove with a pigeon and I would think pairing a dove hen with a cock pigeon would be especially risky. I'm sure there are cases of such pairings working, but I would be very concerned that the dove would be badly hurt by the pigeon just because of the size and strength difference.

Incidentally, there are documented cases of hybird offspring from dove and pigeon matings.

Terry


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i have a hen, sent you a pic of her.POSTING FOR ALL ADOPTERS TO SEE.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

here she is


----------

